# What happened to ESPN News HD?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

We used to have it, but the HD feed is gone. I just now noticed it due to checking the guide for World Cup matches.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179843


> Effective June 22, 2010 the standard-definition feeds of Disney Channel, Disney XD, ABC Family and *ESPNews* are still available, and you may continue to watch your favorite programs on their regular channel numbers.


----------

